# GT: Playoffs Round 2- Game 2- Clippers @ Suns 5/10



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Weds May 10, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: TNT</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Steve Nash / Raja Bell / James Jones / Shawn Marion / Boris Diaw


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

This will be a fun series. 

I really respect your team as you guys have put together a solid foundation that the Pacific Division will have to deal with for at least another few years.

Us Suns fans don't hate you guys...we hate your other team from LA. 

I do commend you Clipper fans. You guys are much classier then the Laker fans.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks. It's nice to see some decent Suns fans, I won't name names, but there are a few infamous ones.

Anyways, I think Duneavy will make some major matchup changes, but I'm still trying to figure it out. It all depends on how the Clippers play the Suns. One interesting strategy: On offense, set up half court and use up shot clock. Don't go for fast breaks even if the opportunity presents itself. Don't forget to play inside out basketball! Pound the ball inside on every possesion, pass back out and back in if necessary.

How to guard the pick and roll? Clippers haven't shown the neccesary precision on team defense to switch, and going under the screen would only work if Nash were the only Sun capable of effectively driving and dishing.

Like I've said before, defense is the key to the Clipper's win.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

What sucks for the Clippers is the Lakers already took away the Suns pick and roll for games 2,3,4 of the series. After that PHX learned how to adjust and we won the series. My point is we already learned how to get around a pick and roll oriented defense.

If you guys want to beat us you will have to outrebound us, outhustle us, and play incredible man to man defense.

The glaring stat to me was the fact we had more paint points and kept the rebounds close even though we are undersized.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Right, I mentioned how in game one, Kaman and EB combined only had one more rebound than Marion by himself...
....speaking of Kaman I forgot to mention him. He must score big and get Diaw in trouble trying to guard him. Kaman will depend on the team mates to get him the ball down low- I'm hoping the Clippers will run more plays for Kaman instead of Brand. The reasoning behind this is Brand is very capable of taking anyone on the Suns one on one from about 17feet on in, while Kaman needs some help. Also Brand will be the one on the defensive end coming out of the paint and closing on the likes of Marion and Diaw. The problem with Kaman getting the ball first is how well he passes out of double teams, and positioning. Kaman tends to turn the ball over when he's held it for too long.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree with you guys... Kaman has got to be more of a factor on both ends of the floor, and the Clippers as a team must player better man to man defense.

The Clippers shot almost 60% and still lost... that scares me.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kaman and Radmonovic need to be alot more active on D instead of watching Nash drive right by them. Dunleavy really needs to subsitute better I dont understand why he took out Brand when the lost the lead and had a line-up of Ross and Livingston, those two should never be on the court at the same time because there defenders are in Brand and Kaman's lap. The Clippers also got to continue to go to EB in the 4th instead of trying to post up guard(Mobley, Livingston) But the Clippers did some things well such as Livingston passing well and attacking the basket and Maggette shooting well. Then EB was amazing, now they just need something out of Kaman.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

ClipperNation.. get on your feet and scream...
The Clippers need our support.
Let's begin our chant.. since Darrell is representing US in arizona, WE need to be ready when Friday rolls around... so let's start now so game 2 will have a red, white and blue result! Let's GO Clippers!!! focus and come back with some confidence and hope and possibly a 1-1 series.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

If we play a little D we can win this game. Our offense is not the problem we shot a great fg% in Game 1. I think it was something like 57%. Our defensive rotations were slow and our rebounding was lacking. We can win this series but just need some minor defensive adjustments.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Try to limit turnovers and defend the 3. Problem though is if you defend the 3 then the Suns players will drive on you. Possibly use Zone defense to counter this problem.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Season series will be even after this game.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

It was a very classy first game, excelent shooting by both teams. You have a BEAST in Brand. I think the Suns need to do as they do to every team and run, as this can take Kaman out of the game. Most of the clippers will be able to run the floor but i believe Kaman will have trouble there. All in all it should be a great series. Good luck to the Clips, but i have to say more luck to the suns :banana: 

Go Suns!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I was also thinking about the Clips running zone, but The Clips don't run zones often, and a badly run zone defense will be worse than their usual man to man. Plus the Suns have a few very quick players like Nash and Barbosa that can break open the zone, especially since the zone must be extended to the three point line.

If Kaman cannot make up his defensive liabilities with increased offense, should the Clips run a small line up? Use EB at center, Singleton at PF, Q Ross a SF, Maggette PF/SF...

I'm beginning to believe that the play of Maggette and Livingston might be more important than Kaman. Also Singleton = x-factor?


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

Singleton should be an X Factor but he won't be because Dunleavy never uses rookies much. My biggest gripe was not using him more in the Denver series as minutes there woulda been huge for him and the team and his readiness. When the series was no longer in doubt he should have been put on the floor. His abilities are perfect for a Sun matchup. He is an athelete like Maggette and like most of the Suns. I do not like making big changes from what got you here but throwing better, quicker atheletes might be a solution in the long run against the Suns....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Season series will be even after this game.


i'm loving the confidence. clips coaching staff will do wat's right and slow the tempo down A LOT. i expect kaman and mobley to step up in this game cuz they were simply outplayed last one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion wins the tap.

Marion for the ally-oop.

Brand hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up a touch foul.

Bell drives and misses.

Ross hits a jumper.

Bell misses a 3.

Mobley misses a runner.

3 seconds on Diaw.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross gets blocked by Marion.

Marion travels.

Cassell pull up time!

Nash hits a lucky runner.

Ross misses a jumper.

Marion BRICKS a 3.

Cassell pull up time!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion misses a jumper.

Brand to Kaman for the DUNK!

Marion misses a 3.

Mobley misses but Brand gets it and scores.

Nash drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits a jumper.

Marion misses an easy one.

Mobley drives and scores nicely!

Timeout taken by the Suns.

Clippers up 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks!!!

Cassell drives and scores.

Nash misses a 3.

Cassell drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Cassell makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defenisve 3 on the Clippers.

Nash makes the FT.

Nash drives and scores.

Radman gets blocked.

Thomas misses but Marion tips it in.

Brand misses, Radman rebounds and misses but Brand gets it and scores.

Thomas hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman hits a 3!!!

Boo clean block by Brand gets called as a shooting foul on Brand.

Barbosa makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley misses but Radman gets it and scores!

Bell misses but Marion gets it back.

bell misses a 3.

Radman drives, DUNKS IT, and gets fouled!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes the FT.

Brand steals it!

Cassell hits a baseline jumper.

Thomas hits a jumper.

Cassell misses a spinning shot.

Barbosa hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a layup but gets it back and gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Diaw makes a shot.

Brand hits a nice jumper.

Cassell picks up a non-shooting foul.

Barbosa gets blocked? or missed badly.

Cassell misses a jumper but gets it back, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes the FT.

Bell misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 38
Suns 22

Fantastic quarter by the Clippers! The offense and the defense were working very well. The Clippers are playing smart and it is showing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McCarty misses a runner but Mobley gets it and scores.

House misses a jumper.

Maggette drives and makes an interesting layup.

Thomas misses a jumper.

Mobley misses a 3.

Barbosa makes a runner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman misses a 3.

Barbosa drives and scores.

McCarty misses a 3, bad pass.

Livingston fouls Marion on the shot.

Marion makes both FT's.

Maggette steps out of bounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa drives, scores, and 'gets' a foul.

Barbosa makes the FT.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 11.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman travels.

Nash misses an open jumper.

Brand misses a jumper but Kaman gets it and scores.

Livingston picks up the touch foul, non-shooting.

Nash hits a jumper.

Nash fouls Livingston, non-shooting.

Kaman misses but Brand is there to tip it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw drives and pshh gets a foul as he scores.

He makes the FT.

Maggette with a dumb turnover.

Nash misses a 3.

Mobley misses a runner but Kaman gets it and scores!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Flop Master Maggette needs to get out of there...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw misses a jumper.

Maggette with a bad shot but Mobley gets and scores.

Turnover by Nash.

Barbosa fouls Mobley, non-shooting.

Livingston posts up but misses.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw with the ally-oop.

Kaman with a bad pass.

Barbosa hits a 3.

Mobley hits a long 2.

ahahah refs are giving this lead away.

Nash will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman makes a hook shot.

Thomas misses a 3.

Mobley hits a nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash makes an awful shot.

Thomas picks up a foul on Brand, non-shooting.

Mobley drives and gets hacked on the shot.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Nash misses a jumper.

Offensive foul on Kaman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the steal!

Brand banks it home.

Bell hits a long jumper.

Marion bumps Cassell, non-shooting.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess the Suns are in the penalty.

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

Marion misses an open jumper.

Livingston misses, Kaman gets it and misses but Livingston gets it back and score!

Marion drives, scores, and gets a foul.

Marion misses the FT.

Radman drives and misses a runner in and out.

Bell hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MObey misses a 2 but Livingston gets it back.

Livingston gets blcoked.

Marion misses an easy layup.

Livingston scores on with .7 left.

Barbosa misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 65
Suns 51

Not the best quarter as their lead got trimmed by 2 but a decent one still has the Clippers are still up 14. Clippers are lookinig good, keep getting those offensive rebounds!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

As long as we can continue to contain the Suns within a bottle of Sunny Delight (I like the commercial) we should be able to sqeak through and win thsi game.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Please no more McCarty!!!! Maggette has got to get his head into the game and stop trying to draw fouls on EVERY SINGLE play! He needs to play like the last game!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Maggette playing pathetic. Hes trying stuff that wouldnt even work in the regular season, and he thinks he will get the call in the playoffs? Terrible.

Mccarty should stay on the bench. Its very interesting with him. You know if hes going to have a good game or not by his first shot. If its terrible (like tonight), then yank him out right away. It took dunleavvy a suns run to realize that. 

Kaman what a pass that brand screwed up. Kaman will get the bad rap for trying to be fancy, but brand should have been ready. That would have been the play of the series there if brand caught it and dunked it. 

Mobley pretty good. ross ok in the minutes hes gotten. radman doing great. Lets keep it going clippers!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Haha at the Kaman avy.

40-22 2nd Chance Points
36-14 Rebounds
15-2 Offensive Rebounds

Best of all, Kaman doesn't seem lost most of the time!

No more McCarty either plz, I'd rather see Singleton or Ewing, but no McCarty


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand turns it over.

Jones misses a 3.

Cassell pull up time!

Bell misses a jumper.

Mobley to Brand for the jumper!

Cassell fouls Marion on the shot to stop an easy 2, good foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell for 3!!!

Marion makes a layup.

Brand with a nice jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw drives and scores.

Ross misses a jumper.

Diaw makes a runner.

Ross misses but Kaman gets it and gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Marion misses a running layup.

Brand misses an easy one, come on Brand.

Bell hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman to Ross for the DUNK!!!!

Diaw drives and scores.

Mobley to Kaman for the layup!

Kaman picks up a touch foul. His 4th.

Nash drives and misses.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash to Diaw for the layup.

Ross gets blocked but he gets it back, scores, and gets fouled!

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 20.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes the FT.

Bell hits a 3.

Ross can't handle the hot pass.

Marion drives, scores, and gets a foul. Not a foul but whatever.

Marion misses the FT.

Ross hits a jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas hits a jumper.

Cassell drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley gets a touch foul, non-shooting.

Ross gets a touch foul, shooting.

Touch fouls are hurting the Clippers, they aren't much of a touch either.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas makes both of the gimmes

Brand misses a tough jumper.

Barbosa misses a jumper.

Cassell hits a 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell hits a 3.

Cassell misses but Brand gets it back.

Ross travels?????!!!

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 15.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Ross travels?????!!!


Bad call. Hopefully reffing will be a little more in the clips favor at home.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the steal!

Bell fouls Mobley on the shot.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Barbosa misses an open jumper.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Nash drives and scores.

Mobley makes a tough post up shot!

Brand with the steal!

Livingston posts up and misses.

Barbosa misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 98
Suns 79

Great quarter by the Clippers. There was one scary point in the quarter but the Clippers bounced back very well and increased their lead. Clippers on both sides of the court are playing well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell hits a jumper.

Mobley with an amazing rainbow shot!

Thomas misses a 3.

Radman misses a 3 but Brand gets it and gives it to Livingston for the dunk!!

Bell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives and loses the ball out.

Bell misses a jumper on the break.

MObley with another amazing rainbow shot!

Thomas hits a 3.

Maggette gets fouled by Bell, non-shooting.

Offensive foul on Maggette, he has been bad tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell loses the ball out of bounds.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 20.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley travels.

Boo, Brand blocks Barbosa but he gets called for the shooting foul.

Barbosa makes both FT's.

Brand hits a tough jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa misses a 3 and Thomas fouls Livingston on the rebound.

Maggette misses a jumper. :dead:

Thomas hits a 3.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Nash drives and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Diaw air balls but Marion gets it and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Boo, Mobley with the block but gets called for the foul, shooting.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

six in a half minutes to go in the fourth..this game is in the bag...congrats to the clips...one down 3 more to till the next round!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell makes both FT's.

Radman drives and scores!

Nash misses a 3.

Brand travels.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 19.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wtf how are the Suns shooting FT's?

Diaw makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell drives and misses a layup.

Kaman with the nice steal!

Grant fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Somone on the Clippers misses.

Jones drives and misses badly, nice D by Radman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston drives and scores nicely!

Cassell blocks House but Suns get it back and miss a 3.

Grant fouls Brand, shooting foul.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston with the steal!

Brand posts up and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jones misses a runner.

Grant fouls Brand again, shooting.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Skita misses but Suns get it back and Barbosa hits a 2.

Radman misses a runner.

Skita drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Skita makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman posts up and scores.

Grant hits a jumper.

Singleton hits a jumper.

Skit air balls a jumper.

Ewing drives for the nice layup.

Game!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 122
Suns 97

REBOUNDS!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1-1! Hope we can win all games in LA now!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Nice game by the Clippers!!! Damn...what would they be without Sam Cassell?? 



GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nicely done guys... really took the wind out of the sun sails after the first game..
a loss like that will hurt, i'd love to see you guys steamroll though the next couple of games.
got my support

peace


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

From the ESPN article:



> Cuttino Mobley, held to three points on 1-for-6 shooting in Game 1, scored 23, as did Sam Cassell, the Clippers' 36-year-old point guard. Chris Kaman added 14 points and 16 rebounds and *Quentin* Ross scored 11 points.


And I'm sure if Quinton Richardson was still playing for the Suns they might not have been blown out tonight.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

wat a great game.

wat i was most surprised from thsi game was that it was maggette was the no-show tonight, yet mobley basically took the scoring load in his place. we showed we were still capable of scoring 120+. wow our team is seriously loaded


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

Barkley had it right...."This is a VERY GOOD basketball team....!" Great win for the franchise on national TV..... :banana: 

http://www.clippertalk.cjb.net


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm very impressed with the Clippers execution and discipline. Coach Dunleavy isn't as bad a coach as everyone makes him out to be- at least pregame anyways. His game plan was good, though not particularly hard to formulate- never the less, his substitutions in this game were pretty spot on. The Suns flaws are pretty obvious and the Clippers exploited is to perfection. Quite the display of domination by the Clippers- also very impressive is how the Clips didn't let up until the final 2 minutes. Against the Suns, any let up is a no-no.

How can the Clippers not resign Cassell? His leadership on and of the court were exceptional. I loved how he held back the Clips, working the shot clock to perfection. The way he called out to his team mates (particularly in the second half with Livingston) and the way they responded by keeping the pressure on and not lagging... Clips _need_ Cassell!

Mobley was great, Livingston was great, Kaman did well. Q Ross even sank some shots. Brand was his usual self- we're getting spoiled Clips fans, by having such a dependable player like EB. Radman even showed some D!

I have to hand it to the Suns. Their offense is truly a wonder to behold. Everyone can move, everyone can shoot, everyone can pass- pity they don't have their big guys to supply the rebounds and interior defense to stop the Clips.

The big question is: how will D'Antoni adjust his team? Perhaps play Barbosa more? They can't win the battle inside with their players, so I'm thinking perhaps D'Antoni will go for more speed. Or perhaps pack the paint even more. Either way, it's going to be interesting to see what the Suns come up with.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Complete domination from start to finish... GREAT WIN!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Hell yeah, it was great to see Kaman bounce back with a good game. I knew we could dominate the glass. If we continue to get offensive rebounds we have a great chance of winning this series.


----------

